# Manicotti



## myssmisery (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a Manicotti recipe that you have tried and liked? I have a few but haven't tried any of them yet. Thanx.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2005)

My favorite (and the favorite of my family) is a bit out of the ordinary, as most manicotti recipies I have seen are some combinations of cheese to fill the pasta, covered by a sauce.

Here's how we like 'em:

Ingredients:
1 lb. ground beef
1/4 lb. sharp Cheddar Cheese, grated
1/4 lb. Muenster, or Mozarella, grated
2 cups cottage cheese
1 large Onion, diced
14 oz. tomato sauce
6 oz. tomato paste
1/2 tsp. dried Oregano
1/4 tsp. dried Sweet Basil
1/8 tsp. Garlic Powder, or three fresh cloves, minced
1/8 tsp. Thyme
1/8 tsp. Ground Rosemary
1 tsp. Sugar
1 pkg. Manocotti Noodles
2 tbs. Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Heat the oilive oil in a large sauce pan.  Add the onion and garlic and sweat them.  Add the ground beef and brown.  Add everything else but the cheese and noodles.  Cover and let simmer.

Bring 1 quart of water to a boil.  Add a pinch of salt.  Add the noodles and cook until softened, about eight minutes.  Remove from heat and rinse under cold water until cool to the touch.  Remove the sauce from the heat and slowly stir in the cheddar and mozzarella until combined and smooth.  Fill a piping bag with the sauce.  Don't have a tip in the hole.  Use the piping bag (or a cookie press if you have one, again without a tip) to fill the shells with the sauce/cheese/meat mixture.  Put enough sauce into the bottom of a 9 X 11 rectangular cake pan, being careful to put only sauce down.  Lay the manicotti shells in the pan until full.  Top with remaining sauce, and evenly spaced dollops of cottage cheese.  Cover and bake at 350 degrees for thirty minutes.  Serve with ripe, black olives, and a tossed salad.  Jello is good with this meal as well.  It adds a wonderfully sweet contrast.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey 'Weed!

That's a great method and means!

Full of Bucky's issues on leftover bits of lambchops, etc. would it get any better with using "Lamburger" in lieu of  ground beef?

The local Italian types prefer Ricotta over cottage cheese, and am getting that "taste"myself, at least with lasagna...

More than well aware that it makes me sound like the "cat that caught the canary", I'd like to try Asiago in lieu of Mozza cheese (I know, I know, its my own little "love affair" with a new ingredient!)..

Had attempted Manicotti a couple times, and eaten same in local "Italian" restaurants, but when Marg and I were in Rome last June, ordered it in a little place near the Trivoli Fountains (did I spell that right?) and "discovered" how its "supposed" to get done...have been "on a mission" to figure out how they do that...

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2005)

I prefer cheese manicotti - I use a combination of 

cottage cheese, mozzarella cheese, and ricotta

Then I add a couple beaten eggs, all my favorite Italian seasonings - basil, oregano, parsley, fresh garlic, salt, and pepper and if you like heat add some chili peppers.  Mix everything together.  I always taste to make sure seasonings are right.  I make my own Caesar dressing quite a bit so eating a tad of this with raw egg in it is the least of my worries!  :roll: 

Sometimes I make my own red sauce and sometimes I buy the Hunts Traditional spaghetti sauce - it has a great flavor.  Just stuff your cooked shells (can be manicotti or large shells) and make at 350 until bubbly.  Also, you can add some shredded mozzarella to the top too - I usually don't though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 24, 2005)

I like the cheese replacements you use.  They would be very good.  Also, you could use gruyere, muenster, or provolone in this, as well as havarti.

And there is certainly nothing wrong with cheese manicotti.  Try adding some mushroom bits to the cheese mixture.

If you want to go out on a limb, add pepperoni, or Italian Sausage.

Your lamb idea is great as well.  So many possibilities, so little time in one lifetime.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 24, 2005)

Ever try them with a basic crepe recipe?? Easier to fill and much more tender. 

I fill mine with ricotta, mozzarella and parmesan, add to that some herbs of choice parsley, oregano and basil for me. 

Make a basic meat sauce using "meatloaf mix" {beef, pork and veal} 1 1/2 lbs with 1 1/2-1 3/4 cups of milk cook till all the milk is gone {makes meat EXTREMLY tender.} continue with your recipes basics.

Ladle some sauce in the bottom of baking dish, fill and roll manacotti, top with remaining sauce, sprinkle with cheese if desired bake covered at 350 for 30 mins, remove cover continue baking 20-30 mins.........mmmmmmmm this made me hungry.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2005)

I wonder if you could use egg roll wrappers for the manicotti?  It is, after all, a sheet of dough.

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## middie (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm holding out my plate... start piling it on please lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2005)

AndyM - I think the biggest problem is the wrapper would undoubtedly start to unwrap - and I have tried to do ravioli with egg roll wrappers and found them to be too thin.  Since all the manicotti is in one layer if you really wanted to you could cook the noodles and split down one side - fill - and place in pan seam side down.

I've got to get out my pasta machine and make some dough!!!!


----------

